# Carpet cleaning



## MichaelW2 (12 Apr 2022)

Gave my carpets a good seeing to with a Rug Doctor hire unit. It fits on my bike trailer perfectly.
It really makes a big difference. The amount of dirt you can extract is shocking.


----------



## Threevok (12 Apr 2022)

Never tried a Rug doctor, but I have owned two Bissell systems and (more recently) a Vax. As you say, the colour of the water is quite alarming


----------



## bagpuss (16 Apr 2022)

Have had one of these for 25 years.


----------



## Oldhippy (16 Apr 2022)

Never wear shoes indoors.


----------

